# Coolest March since 1999 - Whaaaat?



## Abubob (Apr 21, 2012)

March global temperatures were coolest since 1999

Lots of interesting stats here.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 22, 2012)

Full lead in:



> The average global temperature for March 2012 made it the coolest March since 1999, yet the 16th warmest since record keeping began in 1880.



And there is this one:



> The United States also experienced its warmest March, with more than 15,000 warm temperature records broken and the average temperature of the lower 48 states being 51.1°F, 8.6°F above the 20th century average for March.



No surprise there.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 22, 2012)

Is this what you would call a dichotomy? US and Europe experience warmer than normal while Alaska, Siberia and Australia all experience colder than normal. I've heard it said before that global warming is about extremes. This really shows it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

i wonder what 2012/13 will be like.


----------

